# New and improved...



## Artful Badger (Jun 10, 2004)

Well really just new! :mrgreen: 

Hello all! 

I've just joined here. What a busy place! I've participated in cat forums before but they all disappeared a few years ago and I've taken a break (anyone here ever post at Acme's Cat Window or the old Cat Fancy forums before they requried a login??). I've missed hanging out virtually with cat lovers. (Do declawing, breeding and indoor/outdoor topics still cause huge nasty debates? :wink: )

I live in Wisconsin with four wonderful cats that I love very much. This week we are adjusting to a new reality with Mimosa. She had surgery on monday to remove one eye. Yikes! 8O I had hoped it wouldn't be necessary but I'm glad it went well. She looks a little like she's visited the frankenstein castle with the facial stitches but everyone at the vet says she looks great (in other words she's recovering very well thank heavens). It's a rough adjustment for us because she was always so beautiful.  

My other cats are Megan -- the oldest -- my soul mate and a wonderful smart curious clever cat, Maubee -- a dear little guy who is so needy and sweet and is at the age of 7 already dealing with kidney difficulties (he has a naturally small kidney on one side), and Jadzia our perma-kitten. Jadzia is a little nutso but very loving. She's small and loves attention.

I also have been fostering cats for seven years and I love that. I volunteer with the local humane society adoption center too. I love meeting new cats and talking with the cat loving people that visit there to see the cats.

It's nice to be here! It's a lovely place.

~Heather


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Hello and welcome!

The debates are always high... but very sane. I think this forum is more friendly than some other forums you can find online. It got me hooked!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!

Declawing, breeding and outdoor/indoor are still nasty debates  Everyone agrees AGAINST them! I hope your kitty heals good


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome Artful Badger! Wait till you see some of the debates we have on food. :wink:


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

lol annissa! Yes I think those may be our nastiest ever.

Oh well, the one thing we all agree on is that we all love our cats very much. We also love our cat forum and look forward to welcoming new members! Welcome!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Welcome! I'd have to say this is the nicest forum ive belong to, not many 'catfights' around here!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!! Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Heather and WELCOME!

Oh yes, declawing, inside/outside, food, litter, etc. You name it, it gets debated. :wink: In a very friendly manner, however. I think you will really come to enjoy those that populate this forum as much as I have.

Thank you for giving your time to homeless kitties, because we all love them, too. (My own Angel is from a rescue in Wisconsin, BTW.)

I hope you enjoy your time here. Hmmm, has anyone asked you to post pictures of your kitties? No matter, allow me to make that request, if you please. We all enjoy kitty pictures.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy your stay here :lol:


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!!! I am in Wisconsin too! YAY! Hello!!!


----------



## Artful Badger (Jun 10, 2004)

:mrgreen: 
Thanks for the warm welcome! 

~Heather


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Welcome, from a former Wisconsinite! I love it there!!! Born and raise and my family still is there! A Happy hardy welcome to you! Love the name Artful Badger, Heather! See you round the forum


----------



## Artful Badger (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi Cataholic,

Maybe we pass on the highways!  I actually went to college in Ames and my husband is from Dubuque. His parents and brother and a few scattered relations still live in Iowa so we go there fairly often.

Nice to meetcha.

~Heather


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Artful Badger said:


> Maybe we pass on the highways!  I actually went to college in Ames and my husband is from Dubuque.


 Small world, you must have went to ISU and we drive through Dubuque on our way to Appleton to see my family. Hey just curious do you know what that big mansion is after you cross over the river in Dubuque, heading North, right before you enter into Wisconsin. It's on the right and it IS HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your beau probably knows afterall thats his neck of the woods. We're in Southern Iowa, Chariton. Right on Hwy 34. Hey, now that you all know comin by it's an awesome farm, if I must say so myself :wink: 
A pleasure to meet you ArtfulBadger, I think there are ALOT of Wisconsinites on the forum, Boscomum, ForJazz, Richo, I've seen more!!! I Love it there! Say Hi to my family :wink:


----------

